# Recommendation for Av receiver



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey gang, I'm in the process of looking for a receiver. I thought I had one lined up at first I was ready to get the Pioneer vsx-21txh till I found out somethings about it if you are curious here is my other posting http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/general-discussion/23146-power-consumption-av-receivers-new-post.html I would like to get advice form all of you to the following

1 Should I choose a different receiver and which one.
or
2 Should I stick with the Pioneer 

If possible I would like hear from owners of this Pioneer model or Pioneer owners in general as well.
Any advice that you guys can offer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What is the maximum amount of money you feel comfortable spending on a receiver?
The VSX-21 is a pretty nice receiver. I do like the Ice Powered SC-25/SC-27 better.

Also, Magnolia/BB has been blowing out the previous generation SC-05 and SC-07. If they are still available in your area, it would be a no brainer to me. You should be able to pickup an SC-05 for close to what the VSX-21 is going for.

While I like and have owned many Pioneer receivers, Onkyo has really stepped up their offerings of late.
I am especially fond of the TX-SR875/876, which is available for around 800 Dollars B-Stock from Accessories4less.

This is a receiver that outputs tons of power, Reon Video Processing (truly one of the best), THX Ultra2,
Audyssey MultEQ XT (XT is a more powerful version than MultEQ, and much more. However, it really is the combination of a very powerful amplifier section with excellent video processing that makes it my favorite sub 2K receiver.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Jack as far as budget $800-$1k.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is a link for the TX-SR876:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-channel-Home-Theater-Receiver-Black/1.html

Check out some of the reviews for the TX-SR876 and the predecessor TX-SR875. You will find that the reviews are all unbelievably positive. Go to ecoustics.com and you can check out all of the professional reviews of this model. On the Audyssey Website, they used to have the Widescreen Review of the TX-SR875. This review was amazingly through. I have it saved as a PDF from the site. I am not sure it is possible, but perhaps I can email it to you. But trust me when I say power and feature wise, it compares to receivers costing over twice as much. And you would be getting it for half off from an authorized dealer with a full warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That is a great price. well I can add that to the research list. Thanks Jack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here are some reviews:
http://www.avguide.com/review/tested-onkyo-tx-sr876-thx-ultra2-plus-certified-71-channel-av-receiver
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/receivers/2461/onkyo-tx-sr875-av-receiver.html
http://www.ultimateavmag.com/avreceivers/907onk875/
http://www.homecinemachoice.com/node/6906

Checkout the power output specs from the Sound & Vision review.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Jack you cut down my research time and the power output specs were very impressive. do you have a short list of other receivers you would also recommend just in case this model is not available to me, because when I decide to buy it will be in February with my tax refund. Thanks again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hopefully, the TX-SR876 will still be available. The problem is the replacement TX-NR3007 retails for 2100 Dollars and will probably not be discounted to this extent.

While I completely understand needing to wait, this receiver is so good and so well priced that, if it was me, I would do everything possible to pick one up now. I know that is easy for me to say, but the TX-SR876 at retail represents unbelievable value. At 65% off, it is absolutely crazy value. So much so that it is worth making sacrifices to get one while still available.

February is not that far off so hopefully, it will still be available. It is just one of those no guarantee situations.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ah if was up to me I would pull the trigger,but the wife robs me blind most of the year.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Such is life.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Is there any other recommendations form anyone.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, This Onkyo 706 would also work and its refurbished meaning in new condition and full guarantee. It has Pre outs as well so you can add an external amp down the road if you want a little extra power for the main channels.

EDIT: Or even better this Onkyo 806 as it has more power and just a better all around receiver.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Haven't come across those 2 before, I was looking at the 707 and the 807.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The x06 are last years models but preform just as well.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Is there a lot of those models still available is my question, because I'll be buying a receiver in February.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hard to say, they pop up from time to time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While there are no guarantees, it would seem highly likely of their being a continued availability of B-stock earlier generation (xx5, xx6, xx7) and A-Stock Onkyo AVR's at discounted prices.

What will be difficult to source is the TX-SRxx5 Series (605, 705, 805, 875, 905) as they are already difficult to source. This is an issue primarily with the 800 Series Onkyo. The TX-SR805 was build wise and feature wise the best. The 805 featured the same DAC's as the Flagship TX-NR905 and TX-SR875 and the same amplification section of the TX-SR875. Furthermore, it shared the same top level Audyssey MultEQ XT Room Correction and true THX Ultra2 amplification. And all upper level xx5 Onkyo's were made in Japan as opposed to Malaysia.

The TX-SR806 was released weighing 37.5 pounds compared to the TX-SR805's 50.9 pounds. This weight reduction was all in the amplifier section. Furthermore, the 806 no longer featured Audyssey MultEQ XT using instead the less powerful MultEQ. In addition, no longer did the 806 feature top spec Burr Brown DAC's using the Crystal DAC's of the lower level Onkyo's. I think of it as the 805 being the least expensive house in a upscale neighborhood while the 806 is the most expensive house in a decent neighborhood.

Again, this only really applies to the TX-SR805. The only other advantage is the 05 Series being manufactured in Japan which is not a huge deal to many.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok for arguments sake lets say none of the others are available, now which one would you consider of this year's models given my price range. I am trying to be difficult just want make sure I have a plan A.B.C etc. nothing is worse then going to order something and it's no longer available. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With a budget of up to one thousand Dollars, I would probably get the TX-NR1000. Again, the chances of only the current models being available is slim. Furthermore, there is a chance by then, that new current models will be available as B-Stock. This would give you the opportunity to purchase a receiver that is in a higher price range than your budget allows for. Perfect current example being the TX-SR876 being available for 850 Dollars as opposed to 1700 Dollars. The only issue with the new generation being that the prices of the comparable model (TX-NR3000) is over 2 thousand Dollars so the B-Stock purchase price might be correspondingly higher.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The odd thing is with the 805 is that even used ones are still selling for more than $600 and an 806 can be had refurbished for usually less.
The chances of finding an 805 is slim but the 876 or like you say Jack the NR1000 will probably be found for a good price still in February another consideration is the 906 as well.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok guy's I'm back here's little back ground I wasn't to clear about somethings my bad. I am looking for a receiver to match up with 1 of these 2 sets of speakers 
1 SCS-01m 5.0 with sbs surrounds with PC12-NSD
 or
2 STS 5.0 with sbs-01 surrounds with PC12-NSD 

The room that all this is going into is shaped like the letter I Front&Back w 7'.2" Middle 6'.1" Length 14' Ceiling height 9' so my request is as follows so I stick with the Pioneer vsx-21txh or look for something else all together I know this may seem like reliving the past, your patience and advice I will need in order to make sure I get the most out of my HT experience thank you to all who have posted in the past and to those who will post.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with an Onkyo TX-SR706 for around 400 Dollars if still available. Accessories4less and ShopOknyo both seem to offer them. 

THX Certification and Processing Modes, strong amplifier section and used to retail for 900 Dollars.
Will make an excellent AVR for your SVS's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Jack,It never fails I always expect to see you as the first reply always nice to hear from you again. So ditch the Pioneer and go with Onkyo 706 thanks Jack.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Both are good receivers, I personally prefer Audyssey over MCACC. It is great both are TXH Certified.
The VSX-21 is a solid receiver and weighs almost 40 pounds. The VSX-1019 weighs under 20 pounds and goes far to explain why the 1019 output under 30 watts when all channels were driven. The VSX-21 is a much better unit than the 1019.

If you prefer the sound of the 21, by all means go that way. With the SVS PC-12 handling your bass, either receiver will be quite able to drive the SVS's especially when relieved of handling bass duties.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Both are good receivers, I personally prefer Audyssey over MCACC. It is great both are TXH Certified.
> The VSX-21 is a solid receiver and weighs almost 40 pounds. The VSX-1019 weighs under 20 pounds and goes far to explain why the 1019 output under 30 watts when all channels were driven. The VSX-21 is a much better unit than the 1019.
> 
> ...


I want to understand so bare with me, A receiver has its own sound as well, I have read a few things on Audyssey and MCACC on other forums but it always breaks down to a flame war and not much is explained and of course I'm left in the dark.:scratch: would be so kind as to tell what the difference between these 2 and what makes one better than the other in your opinion.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It's late so I will keep it short. Audyssey works wonders on the Subwoofer Channel. MCACC is not active below 60 Hz or so. So with Audyssey, you get full frequency Room Correction. I have just had better experience with Audyssey and you will see many AVR Companies use it.

If you are fortunate and have a good sounding room to begin with, then Room EQ is not that important.
However, most are not so blessed. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you Jack.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ares said:


> Thank you Jack.


If you get an AS receiver make sure you do the measurements in a 8 position grid around the primary listening area. If you'd like some help let me know I've done AS(Auddysey) calibration successfully numerous times. 

Selecting a receiver is simple. Just get one with the features you want and move on. Most amps handle 4 ohm speakers just fine. If you have a problem(very unlikely) just let us know. 

I buy receivers purely on looks/features. 

All I need is HDMI repeating and Pre-amp outs. 

So I got the cheapest receiver that has both. The HK AVR 247. It works just fine for me and only cost 200 bucks. That's how simple getting a receiver is. Spend your time on the speakers not the receiver. :bigsmile:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

lsiberian said:


> If you get an AS receiver make sure you do the measurements in a 8 position grid around the primary listening area. If you'd like some help let me know I've done AS(Auddysey) calibration successfully numerous times.
> 
> Selecting a receiver is simple. Just get one with the features you want and move on. Most amps handle 4 ohm speakers just fine. If you have a problem(very unlikely) just let us know.
> 
> ...


Thank you Isiberian, see I like this simple answers, so an AS receiver has the ability of multi-position calibration vs MCACC which is one position. To Jack's point earlier I am not blessed with room acoustics when my daughter lets loose with her head splitting screams in this room the reverb seem to go on forever. So I guess Auddysey will help in toning it down were as MCACC will not do have this right


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I am with Jack on the Audyssey over the MCACC in the pioneers. I've experienced both and the Audyssey just seemed to do a better job and was more pleasing to my ears.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Also another point, you mentioned the screams seeming to go on forever and ever, any auto calibration will help tame peaks in the frequencies, but you are going to want to do a little bit to tame that physically as there's only so much that the auto calibrations can do. In fact, if it is a really echo-y room, that could hinder the auto calibration, too.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Maybe you could enlighten me a bit, the room has hard wood floors and the walls are plaster which are bare,and it's shaped like the letter I. so any advice on how to tame this room on the cheap.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I would cover some of the hardwood floors with a rug or something directly in the line of the speakers. Bare walls, even pictures or decorations can break up the sound a bit. These are simple ideas if you don't want to put acoustic paneling into your room.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have no problem putting acoustic paneling in this room, The wife has the rest of the house but this room is mine. I just ask for on the cheap for a temporary measure till I can buy the right stuff.


----------

